# HHW June 7, 2008



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

My little brother came into town to go fishing again. It was supposed to be ruff, but we headed out anyway. Lots of bait in the pass, caught 3 dozen and headed S 16 miles. Took a while because of seas, but as we got further out it got better. Throughout the day we bottom fished, drifted, trolled, fast trolled, worked some deep drop holes, and did some jigging. The day was rounded out with a stop at a decent weed line 25 miles out. We worked this line for about 30 min before having our first bull hook up. It was SWEET! Lots of runs and jumps, even scared a manaray out of the water. Water looked the best I have seen in a few weeks. Enjoy the pics fellas the fishing is only going to get better. 



My brother an I with matching snapper












A nice 10lber












Hooked up


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

great report awesome pics thanks for the post!!! fish on!


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:clap nice catch ,wish i wasn't working.


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice trip!! How heavy was the biggest snapper?


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice fish!!!!!!!!! :clap:clap


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

What size boat was you fishing in. How bad was it out their. It looked like silk in the dolphin pic. Nice little weed line. I never got to see one in the water.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

Nice catch.:clap I got to stop working so much.:banghead


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

I run a 20ft Angler. The water was a little sloppy but it got nicer and cleaner to the SE about 22 miles.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice cooler of fish.:clap


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

very nice dolphin. Yea seems like 20ft is all you need. hopefully they are running at the end of the month. I will be down their with my boat.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

It was a pretty sweet day! And did you see the size of my snapper??  HEHE


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Chaz, did you break in one of your prototypes on that bull? Looks like a damn fine day of fishing man!! Glad to see you're making up for lost time! Looks like you know where the beast snapper live!!

Bob


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Maybe all that time off let them grow.



We have been pulling the crap out of my cedar lures and they look great. Waiting for calm day so I can get some video of them to post on here. Like I said we have been pulling lots of them, sometimes running 7 lines, however this water has really put a damper on things. The grass mat/blueish water we ran up on was not large and didnt want to spook anything that might be hanging around. Generally if I don't see fish running the surface I throw jigs. This guy seemed like a loner. 



Plan on heading out again this weekend I REALLY hope the trolling bite turns on. :banghead

I've been jones'n


----------



## sandman (Oct 31, 2007)

Well done!!! Congrat's on a fine trip, a great report, pic's & a really great cooler of fish! 

Should really be some good eats out of that cooler. Thanks for sharing the report & pic's.

Continued success to you & your crew!


----------

